# Which ram to buy - CL9D-4GBRL or CL8D-4GBRM



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL is available at rs.3150 on e-bay
G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL8D-4GBRM is available at rs.3200 on primeabgb

Which is a better deal?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL is available at rs.3150 on e-bay
> G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL8D-4GBRM is available at rs.3200 on primeabgb
> 
> Which is a better deal?


Which processor?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL is available at rs.3150 on e-bay
> G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL8D-4GBRM is available at rs.3200 on primeabgb
> 
> Which is a better deal?



Get the CL8D now!!


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

Intel core i5 2500k
Also planning to get ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z

@Mukherjee:whats the difference between the two?I understand the timing is tighter,but is there any other difference?Am confused since both are priced same.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Get the CL8D now!!


You do know one of them run at 1.6v and another one at 1.5v, care to change suggestion?



ashikns said:


> Intel core i5 2500k
> Also planning to get ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z


The model that ends with RL is the 1.5v model for Sandy Bridge. You need to buy that model.

That is this model: G-SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GB*RL*


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

@tkin:Thanks a lot I was doubtful that there would be some difference other than timing


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> You do know one of them run at 1.6v and another one at 1.5v, care to change suggestion?
> 
> 
> The model that ends with RL is the 1.5v model for Sandy Bridge. You need to buy that model.
> ...



Sorry bro...missed it...Yeah they are the older Ripjaws series...and yes the Cl8 uses 1.6V...the OP might do better to go with the Cl9 part with 1.5V

(Aside: Sandybridge can survive the 1.6V tho...imho)


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

@mukherjee:No probs
Is there anything better available for a marginal price increase?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @mukherjee:No probs
> Is there anything better available for a marginal price increase?



If u want a 4gb single stick..I can personally vouch for Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 4GB kit @2450...Its a lot VFM,see?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

^^+1, but check the clearance, if he is planning to buy maximus I think he will also buy a cooler, vengeance does not like coolers.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

@mukherjee:am buying online(as the components are not available in my state),so the prices I stated are online prices.Vengeance costs around 3k online too.But vengeance looks a lot cooler

@tkin:I am planning to buy a CM hyper 212+ after some months,if thats what you meant


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> ^^+1, but check the clearance, if he is planning to buy maximus I think he will also buy a cooler, vengeance does not like coolers.







ashikns said:


> @mukherjee:am buying online(as the components are not available in my state),so the prices I stated are online prices.Vengeance costs around 3k online too.But vengeance looks a lot cooler
> 
> @tkin:I am planning to buy a CM hyper 212+ after some months,if thats what you meant



U must first decide on the cooler and then go decide on RAM buddy...if its a CM Hyper 212+...Vengeance will make it


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @mukherjee:am buying online(as the components are not available in my state),so the prices I stated are online prices.Vengeance costs around 3k online too.But vengeance looks a lot cooler
> 
> @tkin:I am planning to buy a CM hyper 212+ after some months,if thats what you meant


You mean gskill looks cooler right? Get anyone but vengeance won't have any issue with 212+, it WILL have issue with coolers like Noctua D14, Thermalright Venomous X etc.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

@everyone:
Any suggestions for this rig,anything I should change?

Intel core i5 2500k
Asus Maximus IV gene-Z
G.Skill 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 Desktop RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
NZXT Gamma

@tkin and mukherjee:if I buy a cooler,it will be CM hyper 212+,as I cant afford anything more


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @everyone:
> Any suggestions for this rig,anything I should change?
> 
> Intel core i5 2500k
> ...


Good config, any reason you are buying the Gene Z and not the Z68V pro model?


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

@tkin:Because Z68 V-Pro is costly by 2k


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @tkin:Because Z68 V-Pro is costly by 2k


Oh ok, Gene Z is good, specially the onboard audio.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get gene-z online?A website in which I can pay by debit card


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> Does anyone know where to get gene-z online?A website in which I can pay by debit card


This website does but does not have the Gene Z yet, keep an eye on it.
Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store

This website has ready stock but does not accept credit or debit card:
SMC international


----------



## heartripple (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @everyone:
> Any suggestions for this rig,anything I should change?
> 
> Intel core i5 2500k
> ...




Nice configuration.... But give me just 2 days I will tell you about my system...


I have ordered this hardware and may be it will come to my place by tomorrow evening... 

Intel i2500k
Asus P8Z68-V
Cooler Master Storm Scout
Corsair 4GB x 2
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 


I got Asus P8Z68-V for just Rs. 12000 from itwares .
So lets wait n watch how it performs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

Tell us what's your primary usage for gaming?

IMO if the price difference is more than 1k, grab the cheaper one.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes,I primarily intend gaming.ROG is specifically made for gamers,and the P8Z68 has features I dont need.Thats why I've chosen gene-z

@tkin:Is SMC trusted?I find it weird that I cant even find any links for tracking orders in their website


----------



## Kanra (Jun 28, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @tkin:Is SMC trusted?I find it weird that I cant even find any links for tracking orders in their website



I think they don't take orders online on website.

Trust:  I have dealt with them way back in 2001. Used to stay in Pune and had bought my comp from nehruplace, delhi. When the Gigabyte 760chip GA-7DXR blew off my dealer left me stranded. They were distributors and when I approached them, they assured me of help and since board was not in stock, shipped an UPGRADED model GA-7DXR+ all they way from B'lore to Pune for me free of charge.  I'll never forget that. Best service of dozens of vendors i ever dealt with till date.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2011)

Well,they do take orders online.But I have to pay them by depositing money in their bank account,which is a bit less secure since I have no assurance,not to mention inconvenience


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

ashikns said:


> Well,they do take orders online.But I have to pay them by depositing money in their bank account,which is a bit less secure since I have no assurance,not to mention inconvenience


I think its safe, just order, deposit, and get it shipped, acro international is the parent company of smc, almost every computer product is imported in india by them, MSI, cooler master etc.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2011)

hmmm,I'll first try buying the ram from them.They do have the lowest prices among all websites


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

For gaming, you won't notice any difference between CL8 or CL9


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

ashikns said:


> @tkin:Is SMC trusted?I find it weird that I cant even find any links for tracking orders in their website



I have bought 30k equivalent of stuff from SMC. You can trust that but be prepared to pay octroi or other special taxes in your state over the product.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2011)

@Faun:How much do these taxes come to approximately?If they are atleast 1k,then I wont have any difference buying from other websites since their prices are all taxes included


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2011)

For 14k I paid ~300 rupees.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmm I'll try buying from them.
One more question,how much performance difference does ddr3 2000mhz have over ddr3 1600 mhz?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ depends entirely on your purpose, usage, as well as your rig.

For 95% use(or more), the 1600MHz RAM will suffice totally.


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2011)

ashikns said:


> Hmmm I'll try buying from them.
> One more question,how much performance difference does ddr3 2000mhz have over ddr3 1600 mhz?


For sandy? Near to none, it will run @ 1866MHz anyway, sandy supports 1866 and 2133, no support for 2000, and after 1600Mz the gain becomes negligible.


----------



## ashikns (Jun 29, 2011)

@tkin:thanks
I just placed an order for this product at primeabgb.com
     Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
Will make the payment tommorow

I was planning to buy the NZXT Gamma,but NZXT Guardian 921 is available at 1k more,it looks a lot cooler and it has three fans included.Does anyone know about this cabinet?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah it's an awesome good looking cabinet. If you're getting it for just 1k more, I say don't miss such a deal and grab it!


----------

